# Me hago emprendedor. Internet comunitario basado en línea de ascensor



## perroflauta (18 Mar 2010)

*Me hago emprendedor. Internet comunitario basado en línea de ascensor*



> Estimados conforeros, burbujos todos.
> 
> Por medio de la presente me complace comunicarles mi firme intención de convertirme en emprendedor. A pesar de mi tierna edad, servidor acumula lustros de años prostituyéndose por cuenta ajena y, cómo definirlo de forma apropiada …, estoy hasta la mismísima punta del nabo. No es mi intención aburrirles relatando los motivos que me han llevado a este particular estado de ánimo sino comentarles la actividad que pretendo iniciar con el fin de conseguir unos ingresos extra y, si finalmente resultase, vivir de ella sin patrones ni tampoco asalariados (no me pasaré nunca al lado oscuro de la fuerza).
> 
> ...


----------



## Freedav (18 Mar 2010)

Pues la idea de los anarquistas alemanes no es nada mala. Si consigues introducir la idea en este pais, puede que tengas exito. 

Aunque no tengo ni idea de la regulación a nivel de telecomunicaciones y ascensores del tema, ni aquí ni en Alemania.

Salud y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## Calculín (18 Mar 2010)

Lo hagas como lo hagas, que los vecinos no tengan tu teléfono ni sepas donde vives... An y búscate algo decente para repartir bien el ancho de banda, cualquier medida basada en el buen rollo no funcionará.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Mar 2010)

Tiene muy buena pinta el invento, pero ya estoy viendo a un tío de la SGAE cobrando cada vez que sube o baja el ascensor..


----------



## Burbujólogo (18 Mar 2010)

Perroflauta,

Ya has pensado qué papel va a desempeñar la cuñada ninja en tu bussiness plan?


----------



## keatom (18 Mar 2010)

pues esto que dices ya lo comento un amigo mio hace tiempo, que 3 de sus compañeros de trabajo vivian en el mismo bloque y que habian montado una red para todos los vecinos con la linea de telefono del ascensor.

esto tambien se intento poner en la comunidad de vecinos donde vivia yo antes y como siempre..salio alguno diciendo que NO y como se sometio a votacion pues ea..no se hizo.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2010)

Burbujólogo dijo:


> Perroflauta,
> 
> Ya has pensado qué papel va a desempeñar la cuñada ninja en tu bussiness plan?



Puede facilmente ser la teleoperadora a la que llamar cuando algo no funcione, que no tenga formacion da igual, asi seria como en cualquier otro call center


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Tendrías que mirar que compañía te lo permitiría.

Esta terminantemente prohibido revender una conexión, todos los contratos particulares lo especifican.

Sí a pesar de ello sigues adelante problemas técnicos no tendrás.


----------



## Starrky (18 Mar 2010)

No parece mala idea, si la comunidad es corta de propietarios. En mi edificio "semos" sólo 4 vecinos, con una conexión de 20 megas tocaríamos a cinco (que tiene premio) cuando estemos conectados a la vez


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

Cojonudo.

Pero la SGAE, Timofónica, el Huntamiento,... os va a crujir....


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cojonudo.
> 
> Pero la SGAE, Timofónica, el Huntamiento,... os va a crujir....




Si en cuanto les pillen ISP y hayuntamiento les crujen, SGAE para nada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Tendrías que mirar que compañía te lo permitiría.
> 
> Esta terminantemente prohibido revender una conexión, todos los contratos particulares lo especifican.
> 
> Sí a pesar de ello sigues adelante problemas técnicos no tendrás.




¿Y regalar la conexión? Tan simple como poner un modem comunitario en el ascensor (ya sabéis, por eso de que en caso de catastrofe Internet es lo último que cae)...sin clave...o con clave común para los vecinos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> SGAE para nada.



Je...esos están en todos los ajos donde pueden chupar pasta...no me fiaría...


----------



## Pinchador (18 Mar 2010)

Una idea excelente. Adelante, y por favor mantennos informados.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y regalar la conexión? Tan simple como poner un modem comunitario en el ascensor (ya sabéis, por eso de que en caso de catastrofe Internet es lo último que cae)...sin clave...o con clave común para los vecinos...



Depende del tipo de contrato, cómo he dicho, creo que paso algo similar con FON:

Ej. ONO:

Usted se compromete a utilizar el servicio de acceso a *Internet únicamente para su uso particular*, no pudiendo utilizarlo por cuenta o *en beneficio de terceros*

¿Cómo lo interpretas?


----------



## Calculín (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Depende del tipo de contrato, cómo he dicho, creo que paso algo similar con FON:
> 
> Ej. ONO:
> 
> ...



Otra cosa es que la clausula sea abusiva, o que se enteren claro. 

Y si el titular es la comunidad en sí, ¿Ya sí lo pueden usar los vecinos?


----------



## favelados (18 Mar 2010)

Creo que no pretenden revender la conexión, supongo que se contratará a nombre de algún vecino o de la comunidad, ellos no estan vendiendo en realidad acceso a intesné sino cobrando por la instalación y el mantenimiento 

:?


----------



## outsider (18 Mar 2010)

Con poner una linea ADSL para el ascensor y un router WiFi conectado bastaría. La linea analogica para caso de emergencia, y la linea de datos para acceso a internet comunitario. Y si te pones hasta puedes conectarlo a una antena WiFi y dar señal en la piscina, para bajarnos el laptop a la hora de la siesta...

;-)


----------



## allseeyingeye (18 Mar 2010)

La CMT no lo permitira...::


----------



## menos_16 (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Tendrías que mirar que compañía te lo permitiría.
> 
> Esta terminantemente prohibido revender una conexión, todos los contratos particulares lo especifican.
> 
> Sí a pesar de ello sigues adelante problemas técnicos no tendrás.



Con Jazztel creo que si que habia opcion a ello.
Pero vamos nada como que contrate la comunidad. o uqe pague un vecino y él quede exento de otras cargas.


----------



## burbujeitor (18 Mar 2010)

Bueno, como ya han dicho por ahí esto no es legalmente posible. Lo tienen bien atado para que todo el mundo pase por caja: Las conexiones no se pueden compartir (Bueno, se pueden compartir hasta que telefónica se de cuenta).

La CNMT ya ha ido contra ayuntamientos o asociaciones que daban internet gratuitamente, argumentado que iba contra el mercado.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

outsider dijo:


> Con poner una linea ADSL para el ascensor y un router WiFi conectado bastaría. La linea analogica para caso de emergencia, y la linea de datos para acceso a internet comunitario. Y si te pones hasta puedes conectarlo a una antena WiFi y dar señal en la piscina, para bajarnos el laptop a la hora de la siesta...
> 
> ;-)



Técnicamente es viable pero muy pequeña debe ser la comunidad para un único punto de acceso.



menos_16 dijo:


> Con Jazztel creo que si que habia opcion a ello.
> Pero vamos nada como que contrate la comunidad. o uqe pague un vecino y él quede exento de otras cargas.



Claro depende del contrato



Calculín dijo:


> Otra cosa es que la clausula sea abusiva, o que se enteren claro.
> 
> Y si el titular es la comunidad en sí, ¿Ya sí lo pueden usar los vecinos?



Otro ejemplo TEF:

Queda expresamente prohibida la realización de actos de reventa o comercialización del servicio a terceros ajenos a la prestación del mismo o, en cualquier caso, de *compartición de recursos fuera del domicilio para el que haya solicitado la provisión del servicio*

Es decir depende de la compañía si no articulo 6.2


----------



## Calculín (18 Mar 2010)

burbujeitor dijo:


> Bueno, como ya han dicho por ahí esto no es legalmente posible. Lo tienen bien atado para que todo el mundo pase por caja: Las conexiones no se pueden compartir (Bueno, se pueden compartir *hasta que telefónica se de cuenta)*.
> 
> La CNMT ya ha ido contra ayuntamientos o asociaciones que daban internet gratuitamente, argumentado que iba contra el mercado.



Desde fuera no pueden darse cuenta...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Depende del tipo de contrato, cómo he dicho, creo que paso algo similar con FON:
> 
> Ej. ONO:
> 
> ...



Si te olvidas de poner un password o si te lo "piratean" ¿cual es el problema?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Calculín dijo:


> Desde fuera no pueden darse cuenta...



Con el tráfico que envías pueden darse cuenta perfectamente, depende del número de equipos cómo de cantoso sea.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si te olvidas de poner un password o si te lo "piratean" ¿cual es el problema?



Técnicamente ninguno, pero luego si hay problemas serios depende de que abogado tengas, sobretodo si habla de una comunidad de +20 no de una comunidad de 5 vecinos.


----------



## Caos (18 Mar 2010)

Será que no no se ha compartido "el plus" en muchas comunidades toda la vida. Y respecto al ancho de banda, hay quien tiene el emule chupando todo el día y no le pasa nada. Lo único que hay que hacer es poenr unas normas y montarlo de forma que la coenxión haya de pasar por un servidor local que tú manejarías, pudiendo administrar el anchode banda asignado por vivienda.

Vamos que yo lo veo factible, así que adelante.


----------



## TIPOA (18 Mar 2010)

por pasos, yo he montado varios y hasta que di con la solucion... miles de problemas
para facturar un servicio deberas de hacer dos cosas
darte de alta en el IAE como operador...y por supuesto tus correspondientes autonomos
apartir de ahi
si solo lo haces en un solo edificio
calcula.. varios APS dependiendo de cada planta, metrs cuadrados y obstaculos
Un hotspot que te gestionara abonados, passwords, tiempos de conexion y ancho de banda, por ejemplo los equipos de 4IPNET
Algo que te cape el P2P, youtubes etc,un gestor detrafico mas que te cape, que te limite, hay un cacharro, el mejor del mercado que se llama IPOQUE
dependiendo de la cantidad de usuarios y ancho de banda, necesitaras mas de 1 adsl, entonces tendras que poner un balanceador de carga y que rule bien con redes wirelesss, el unico que conozcon Peplink.
con todo eso,.. adelante.. pero no es tan sencillo ni barato como poner un AP y olvidarte
piensa que 1 solo cliente P2P puede hacer que el router solo de trafico a un solo usuario y el resto, literalmente, se jodan


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Caos dijo:


> Será que no no se ha compartido "el plus" en muchas comunidades toda la vida. Y respecto al ancho de banda, hay quien tiene el emule chupando todo el día y no le pasa nada. *Lo único que hay que hacer es poenr unas normas y montarlo de forma que la coenxión haya de pasar por un servidor local que tú manejarías, pudiendo administrar el anchode banda asignado por vivienda.*
> 
> Vamos que yo lo veo factible, así que adelante.



No es necesario los routers SOHO decentes, que permitan firm modificados ya te lo hacen, incluso algunos sin ni siquiera firm modificado. Eso sí depende de número de usuarios no es lo mismo 4 vecinos que 80, vamos que varía la solución


----------



## Calculín (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Con el tráfico que envías pueden darse cuenta perfectamente, depende del número de equipos cómo de cantoso sea.



No creo que se vayan a entretener en monitorizar y comprobar eso... Si no son muchos sigue siendo difícil y poco determinante, además de tener que cruzar la línea de espiar las comunicaciones a un nivel más alto del habitual. ¿Sabéis de algún caso en el que se hayan dado cuenta y tomado alguna medida?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

TIPOA dijo:


> por pasos, yo he montado varios y hasta que di con la solucion... miles de problemas
> para facturar un servicio deberas de hacer dos cosas
> darte de alta en el IAE como operador...y por supuesto tus correspondientes autonomos
> apartir de ahi
> ...



Poco más armario, en principio depende de nº de vecinos.
Gracias por lo de IPOQUE.


----------



## Humungus (18 Mar 2010)

En mi comunidad tenemos varios ascensores e intentamos dar servicio con la misma linea al menos a 2 de ellos y nos dijeron que no, que una linea por ascensor y con el gasto que esto supone para la comunidad me parece buena idea al menos darle una utilidad a una linea infrautilizada.
Si teneis mas de una linea si puede ser buena idea pero una sola linea para mas de 3/4 vecinos me parece escaso en cuanto alguien le de un poco de caña a su conexion.


----------



## Maradono (18 Mar 2010)

¿Que van a andar mandando inspectores de telefónica para averiguar quien hace eso? Lo dudo.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Calculín dijo:


> No creo que se vayan a entretener en monitorizar y comprobar eso... Si no son muchos sigue siendo difícil y poco determinante, además de tener que cruzar la línea de espiar las comunicaciones a un nivel más alto del habitual. ¿Sabéis de algún caso en el que se hayan dado cuenta y tomado alguna medida?



¿Para que ?

Si ven mucho tráfico:
Te hacen throttling y pista. Sobretodo cómo tenga mucho tráfico en hora punta.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> No es necesario los routers SOHO decentes, que permitan firm modificados ya te lo hacen, incluso algunos sin ni siquiera firm modificado. Eso sí depende de número de usuarios no es lo mismo 4 vecinos que 80, vamos que varía la solución



Ese es pata negra o no dependiendo de si lleva board Mikrotik con s.o. RouterOs. Esa marca monta mikrotik. 

Este sistema operativo RouterOs tiene un interface remoto llamado winbox, que es un programa para windows (yo lo uso bajo linux con wine) que facilita mucho la administración. 

Si vais a instalarlo en exterior, mejor un Lobometrics. Es una marca que monta Mikrotik Atheros con una carcasa IP67 de aleación. Lo podeis comprar en 34t.com. Desde 400€, que son pata negra de exterior. 

Estais hablando de limitar ancho de banda. Estais hablando de Mangle + Queuing : http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros/2.9/root/queue.php

Esto, cuando te metes, parece complicado, pero tiene muchos foros con gentes que conocen estos sistemas avanzados. Tener un sistema operativo potente en el router, aunque no uses al principio lo que te ofrece, te permite ir adaptándote a lo que te surja sobre la marcha.

El listado de las posibilidades de la bestia: MikroTik RouterOS V2.9 Reference Manual


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (18 Mar 2010)

Yo creo que es más sencillo.

Línea telefónica a nombre de comunidad de vecinos, porque es para el ascensor -> No admitirán ADSL, y no te digo nada si tiene que ir un técnico a hacerte la instalación del modem.

Pero vamos, que si se puede, nos lo dices. La verdad es que puede resultar una argucia legal buena, ya que la línea estaría a nombre de toda la comunidad, y así quizás no estás incumpliendo la cláusula de no compartir tu línea con terceros.

Y las cláusulas al estilo de "no se podrá compartir fuera del domicilio" pues como la línea no sirve a ningún domicilio en concreto, igual también quedan sin efecto.

Yo creo que otro sitio por donde entrar si no cuela de primeras es tratar de contratar una línea ADSL para empresas, ¿las comunidades tienen NIF, o solo cuando hacen obras?.

Ya nos cuentas.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> ¿Para que ?
> 
> Si ven mucho tráfico:
> Te hacen throttling y pista. Sobretodo cómo tenga mucho tráfico en hora punta.



Te pueden pillar poniendo una tarjeta de red en modo monitor. Así pueden captura las MACs conectándose todas juntas a otra/s MAC/s. No verían los datos encriptados ni las conexiones y sí esta información, la de la MAC.

La MAC es un identificador único para cada dispositivo de red. Cada ordenador capaz de conectarse lleva uno distinto. Si ven mucha señal fuera del edificio y ven que nadie tiene contratada su adsl a la vez que aparecen muchas señales conectándose a lo que indudablemente es un AP, pueden atar cabos. 

De todas formas, no creo que se pongan a perseguir a los usuarios si nadie se pasa de listo y empieza a cobrar por dar servicio. Y siempre puedes cablear hasta cada casa en vez de usar Wifi (por ejemplo, por los tubos de la señal de tv).


----------



## Calculín (18 Mar 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> Te pueden pillar poniendo una tarjeta de red en modo monitor. Así pueden captura las MACs conectándose todas juntas a otra/s MAC/s. No verían los datos encriptados ni las conexiones y sí esta información, la de la MAC.
> 
> La MAC es un identificador único para cada dispositivo de red. Cada ordenador capaz de conectarse lleva uno distinto. Si ven mucha señal fuera del edificio y ven que nadie tiene contratada su adsl a la vez que aparecen muchas señales conectándose a lo que indudablemente es un AP, pueden atar cabos.
> 
> De todas formas, no creo que se pongan a perseguir a los usuarios si nadie se pasa de listo y empieza a cobrar por dar servicio. Y siempre puedes cablear hasta cada casa en vez de usar Wifi (por ejemplo, por los tubos de la señal de tv).



El MAC no es detectable fuera de la red local, el router se encarga de saber quién ha pedido cada cosa.

Añado: ¿Te refieres a monitorizar la WiFi desde allí mismo y ver cuantos clientes hay conectados? Eso sí sería más viable.


----------



## TIPOA (18 Mar 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> Ese es pata negra o no dependiendo de si lleva board Mikrotik con s.o. RouterOs. Esa marca monta mikrotik.
> 
> Este sistema operativo RouterOs tiene un interface remoto llamado winbox, que es un programa para windows (yo lo uso bajo linux con wine) que facilita mucho la administración.
> 
> ...



Pues sin menosprecias Mikrotik... pero pasando por completo de la mierda de los lobometrics.. ya que es pura basura de marketing...
lo inteligente, no es poner APS caros y con mucha gestion o inteligencia, lo logico es que los APS sean de lo mas chusqueros y baratos posibles para rentabilizar la instalacion y tener un centro desde donde puedas gestionar TODO..
a lo bestia.. mira la mierda de routers que pone cualquier operador, sinembargo toda la inteligencia de la red, la tienen bien gestionada y centralizada

imaginate tener que palmar 400€ para un router que montan los que has dicho (que encima no tienen NPI de soporte, ni educacion) para dar cobertura a 4, 8 vecinos, vaya ruina de instalacion, no hganas para APS, 
sobre mikrotik.. que son grandes equipos .. lo mejor es el OS, pero si no sabes lo que tocas, date por jodido pues todo el soporte tendras qeu vuscartelo en foros donde uno dice blanco y el otro negro.


----------



## trafec (18 Mar 2010)

hommer dijo:


> ¿las comunidades tienen NIF, o solo cuando hacen obras?.



Las comunidades si tiene NIF (o pueden tenerlo). También pueden darse de alta del IAE.

La propuesta de perroflauta me parece muy interesante. Y le auguro un gran futuro 

Esa es la via: compartir gastos fijos y buscar manera de controlar los variables.

Algunas comunidades ya están vendiendo electricidad, otras cobran subvenciones (a la rehabilitación por ejemplo). Se comparten antenas. Y algunos trabajan en fórmulas para compartir mínimos en contratos de luz, gas y agua (alguien se acuerda de los aforos y los cuartos de pluma?). Hay comunidades que alquilan la "portería", convierten vestíbulos en aparcamientos de bici, cubiertas en huertas o medianeras en centros solares.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> Te pueden pillar poniendo una tarjeta de red en modo monitor. Así pueden captura las MACs conectándose todas juntas a otra/s MAC/s. No verían los datos encriptados ni las conexiones y sí esta información, la de la MAC.
> 
> La MAC es un identificador único para cada dispositivo de red. Cada ordenador capaz de conectarse lleva uno distinto. Si ven mucha señal fuera del edificio y ven que nadie tiene contratada su adsl a la vez que aparecen muchas señales conectándose a lo que indudablemente es un AP, pueden atar cabos.
> 
> De todas formas, no creo que se pongan a perseguir a los usuarios si nadie se pasa de listo y empieza a cobrar por dar servicio. Y siempre puedes cablear hasta cada casa en vez de usar Wifi (por ejemplo, por los tubos de la señal de tv).



Para que cojones vas a ir al edificio no interesa, si desde ISP, en cuanto ves más tráfico de la cuenta en primer lugar throttling. Después depende se pueden hacer más cosas.

Lo del WIFI o no WIFI es completamente irrelevante.

Para lo de los APs ya te ha contestado TIPOA de una forma real, APs de 400€ pero que cojones....


----------



## el segador (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si en cuanto les pillen ISP y hayuntamiento les crujen, SGAE para nada.



Amijo infravaloras la imaginación de la SGAE para sacarte la pasta.:no::no:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Técnicamente ninguno, pero luego si hay problemas serios depende de que abogado tengas, sobretodo si habla de una comunidad de +20 no de una comunidad de 5 vecinos.



Pues si no hay problema tampoco puede haber problemas serios. ¿Trabajas para Timofónica?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues si no hay problema tampoco puede haber problemas serios. ¿Trabajas para Timofónica?



Ya me gustaría, no entra gente en Timo desde 2000 (alguno aislado puede pero sólo con ver que la plantilla se ha dividido entre 2), sólo en I+D (Diferente convenio si no me equivoco) . El resto subcontrata.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Mar 2010)

TIPOA dijo:


> Pues sin menosprecias Mikrotik... pero pasando por completo de la mierda de los lobometrics.. ya que es pura basura de marketing...
> lo inteligente, no es poner APS caros y con mucha gestion o inteligencia, lo logico es que los APS sean de lo mas chusqueros y baratos posibles para rentabilizar la instalacion y tener un centro desde donde puedas gestionar TODO..
> a lo bestia.. mira la mierda de routers que pone cualquier operador, sinembargo toda la inteligencia de la red, la tienen bien gestionada y centralizada



Con basura, tendrás basura de servicio. 
La gestión es centralizada y remota. 
400€ entre 6 vecinos no es dinero. No vale la pena poner una castaña. Si te pones un adsl de 50MB con buena velocidad de subida, puedes expandirlo al edificio contiguo y tu instalación ni lo nota si tienes un router campeón.



> imaginate tener que palmar 400€ para un router que montan los que has dicho (que encima no tienen NPI de soporte, ni educacion) para dar cobertura a 4, 8 vecinos, vaya ruina de instalacion, no hganas para APS,
> sobre mikrotik.. que son grandes equipos .. lo mejor es el OS, pero si no sabes lo que tocas, date por jodido pues todo el soporte tendras qeu vuscartelo en foros donde uno dice blanco y el otro negro.



No he dicho que lo monten ellos. He dicho que los puedes comprar allí, que te pueden asesorar (yo nunca lo he necesitado) y montártelo tú. A mí no me los han montado. 

Yo necesité en una ocasión conectar una serie de equipos en redes distintas (distintas redes de clase C) a una misma conexión a internet y que fueran esos equipos accesibles desde internet. Necesité conexión monopuesto, bridge, dhcp client, dst-nat y ip+masquerade. La documentación la encontré sin falta y el servicio que me hicieron los foros de mikrotik, impecable. 

Mete basura y te arrepentirás. Y no te digo nada si tienes que rastrear conexiones sospechosas, hacer firewalling avanzado, autentificación con radius, tres dispositivos eth en un mismo cable, bonding, etc.. Puede que no te haga falta nada de esto, pero estará ahí. 

Y tampoco me refiero a Lobometrics, marca que conozco bien porque gestiono 14 equipos y no me han fallado nunca, me refiero a la tecnología. Los lobometrics son caros por la carcasa, pero hay otros montadores de equipos inalámbricos de interior y yo recomiendo Mikrotik y RouterOs tipo OSB, como llevan los lobometrics de gama media. Incluso utilizaría estos equipos sin usar la capacidad inalámbrica, sólo por la función del router y su software.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Para que cojones vas a ir al edificio no interesa, si desde ISP, en cuanto ves más tráfico de la cuenta en primer lugar throttling. Después depende se pueden hacer más cosas.
> 
> Lo del WIFI o no WIFI es completamente irrelevante.
> 
> Para lo de los APs ya te ha contestado TIPOA de una forma real, APs de 400€ pero que cojones....



Te crees que es matrix. Mucha gente hace uso intensivo de su conexión. Y si te dan problemas, cambias a otro operador.

Que tengas 6 casas conectadas no quiere decir que tengas por narices que tener más consumo de internet que un adolescente en una sola conexión dale que te pego día y noche.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Mar 2010)

Calculín dijo:


> El MAC no es detectable fuera de la red local, el router se encarga de saber quién ha pedido cada cosa.
> 
> Añado: ¿Te refieres a monitorizar la WiFi desde allí mismo y ver cuantos clientes hay conectados? Eso sí sería más viable.



La MAC es lo único que sale a la calle si te pasas de potencia en tus equipos. Se verá la mac del router y la mac de tu portátil, por ejemplo. Y se verá que están conectados y que hay paquetes.

No se ve ninguna información más, porque va toda encriptada. 

Lógicamente, el isp, desde sus instalaciones, no ve las macs, como bien dices. Me refería a aparcar el coche y monitorizar.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Mar 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> Te crees que es matrix. Mucha gente hace uso intensivo de su conexión. Y si te dan problemas, cambias a otro operador.
> 
> Que tengas 6 casas conectadas no quiere decir que tengas por narices que tener más consumo de internet que un adolescente en una sola conexión dale que te pego día y noche.



No pero mediante SNMP tienes unas bonitas gráficas del mrtg por cada interfaz que si algo canta se ve rápidamente. Es lo habitual a ver, y en un ISP ya tienen sus propios cuadros para ver cargas de enlaces y bucles.

Sí 6 casas no son 20 con sus respectivos cómo antes depende del número de usuarios.

De lo de APs de 400€ pero sabes cuantos necesitas realmente para cubrir el área?
Y en serio es tremendamente contraproducente esos equipos para esas tareas, cómo te comenta TIPOA.


----------



## TIPOA (18 Mar 2010)

no me has entendido, o mejor, no me explicado bien
cuando digo que los lobometrics los montan ellos, no me refiero a que te los isntalen
Lobometrics es una marca comercial de 34t, vamos que lo unico que hacen es pillar un mikrotik (o incluso un Wrt54gl) y meterlo en una caja bonita y cobrarte el doble (o mas) de lo que vale en el mercado
sin duda Milkotik es una buena solucion pero no para clientes finales por su elevado coste 
en una comunidad de vecinos, o empresa , lo normal, sencillo y eficaz es tener todo cenrtalizado, ademas dependiendo de como sea cada construccion, vivienda o comunidad, tal vez lo mas tonto, sea meterles dentro de cada casa un sencillo repeater de los aps principales, con lo que el miktotik sobraria por ineficaz y costoso
mikrotik lo podria considerar para equipos bridge punto a punto y con grandes requerimientos, para una red distribuida.. se hacen muy "Pesados" de mantener (gestionar)
¿para que quieres tener un radius en cada piso/planta?, para que quieres un firewall (avanzado o no) por cada planta de un edificio...?? para que vas ha utilizar bonding.. 
en estas instalaciones, aparte de poco rentable, ya me contaras
lo inteligente, repito, es poder hacer tu backbone, tu red principal con equipos fiables, simples y economicos, y gestionarlos desde un unico punto
¿te imaginas la red de telefonica con una red inteligente distribuida en cada manzana de edificios??, verdad que no?, pues aplicate la idea, ahorraras en costes, quebraderos de cabeza, cambios de firmwares, up grades, tapar bugs etc, etc,etc
esa solucion es como comprar pentiums 4 com 1 tera de disco duro 64bits de procesador, 4mbps de memoria..ah si, y una caja hiperpijadelamuerte con refrigeracion liquida para ... escribir a maquina, chatear, usar el mns y el facebook, ah, si.. y bjarse pelis 
estamos atontados con comprar maquinones para no sacar provecho, o para hacer lo mismo que haciamos antes con menos hardware solo porque hay un tio listo que cada año nos pone un nuevo os con mas chorradas que no necesitamos pero qeu requieren mas recurosos
lo de mikrotik en estas instalaciones va contra natura.. y contra el negocio

saludetes


----------



## F.Alonso21 (19 Mar 2010)

Me parece magnifica la idea, respecto a las otras ideas de los anarquistas alemanes me parecen geniales.
En un principio digamos que parte de ese pensamiento por primera vez en internet esta dando resultado y este foro es el ejemplo y otros tantos, informacion libre, donde todos aportan ayuda y todos salimos beneficiados, a la par que nos entretenemos sin pagar un duro y sin que nos manipulen , adquiriendo conocimientos prohibidos por los oligarcas.

Y llegado Mad Max esas ideas de los anarquistas alemanes organizados como en plan de añadir un huerto en la urbanizacion para autoabastecerse de alimentos naturales , e incluso un gallinero etc, o comprar en grupo fuentes de energia alternativas, alomejor poco a poco somos capaces de creer en nosotros mismos y que alomejor en union somos capaces de plantarle cara al sistema y mandarlo a la mierda creando un nuevo orden logico , veriamos como empresariuchos , politicos y asociados ademas de chusma sobran en nuestra sociedad y que sin ellos seriamos capaces de vivir muy bien con unas eficiencias de nuestros sistemas productivos y empresas a años luz por encima de las actuales.
Del compartir internet y del huerto pasariamos a macroempresas de alimentacion, transporte, energia, turisticas , tecnologicas etc que estarian repartidos equitativamente dandonos buenos empleos y servicios a precios justos
Pensadlo bien y sobre todo cuando muchos somos titulados, tenemos ideas, etc sabemos que somos mejores que los oligarcas y podriamos lograrlo.

Post asi reviven el espiritu de este foro critico antieconomia mierda impuesta


----------



## Enterao (19 Mar 2010)

perdonarme colegas patrios pero cuanta giñipollez gastamos--------


----------



## Enterao (19 Mar 2010)

Enterao dijo:


> perdonarme colegas patrios pero cuanta giñipollez gastamos--------




calopez deberia añadir un icono de subnormal perroflautA A ALGUNOS HILOS 

para no hacernos perder el tiempo...


----------



## mileuristico (19 Mar 2010)

Una conexión comunitaria. Me imagino el ancho de banda a repartir cuando el hijo pubertoso del 5º o el viciosillo del 4º se pongan hasta las trancas a descargar video guarros por p2p. Muchas páginas en blanco se van a ver


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2010)

TIPOA dijo:


> no me has entendido, o mejor, no me explicado bien
> cuando digo que los lobometrics los montan ellos, no me refiero a que te los isntalen
> Lobometrics es una marca comercial de 34t, vamos que lo unico que hacen es pillar un mikrotik (o incluso un Wrt54gl) y meterlo en una caja bonita y cobrarte el doble (o mas) de lo que vale en el mercado



Mentira. Lobometrics es un fabricante americano y los catalanes de 34Telecom son solo mayoristas. Si te quedas sin argumentos, no te los inventes.



> sin duda Milkotik es una buena solucion pero no para clientes finales por su elevado coste
> en una comunidad de vecinos, o empresa , lo normal, sencillo y eficaz es tener todo cenrtalizado, ademas dependiendo de como sea cada construccion, vivienda o comunidad, tal vez lo mas tonto, sea meterles dentro de cada casa un sencillo repeater de los aps principales, con lo que el miktotik sobraria por ineficaz y costoso



Con uno SOLO lo consigues. 
En un edificio de 6 plantas con 4 viviendas por planta metes un buen equipo en la planta 4ª y con splitters y alargos NH-NH metes una antena omnidireccional a cada planta por el hueco de servicio de la escalera. Si quieres meter 7 equipos de los tuyos, te cuesta más. 

Otra opción es poner cable radiante por el hueco vertical de servicio: EVCOM STORE Esta tecnología la ha montado mi empresa en túneles, aunque de otra marca y para para GPRS/GSM.



> mikrotik lo podria considerar para equipos bridge punto a punto y con grandes requerimientos, para una red distribuida.. se hacen muy "Pesados" de mantener (gestionar)



¡Qué va a ser pesao, hombre! Los configuras y no los vuelves a tocar si no surgen problemas, problemas que ni de coña solucionarías con routers convencionales y sí que puedes solucionarlos con algo en condiciones.



> ¿para que quieres tener un radius en cada piso/planta?, para que quieres un firewall (avanzado o no) por cada planta de un edificio...?? para que vas ha utilizar bonding..



Con bonding tu conexión de internet la puedes fundir con otras y con Radius consigues que aparte de la clave tengan que poner usuario y contraseña y luego limitas esa conexión con trafic shaping. Que compartan su conexión si quieren, sin conseguir más ancho de banda. Consigues que no haya listillos ocupando ancho de banda por la cara. 
El firewaling avanzado lo necesitaras para tus vecinos no te vean los archivos compartidos y las afotos de las vacaciones o las pelis de tu equipo multimedia, por ejemplo. 


> en estas instalaciones, aparte de poco rentable, ya me contaras



Sí, ya te contaré. Está todo calculado. Te puedo dar precios netos y te caes de espaldas con tus juguetes. Mejor calidad/precio y facilidad de configuración. Lo barato te puede salir caro.



> lo inteligente, repito, es poder hacer tu backbone, tu red principal con equipos fiables, simples y economicos, y gestionarlos desde un unico punto
> ¿te imaginas la red de telefonica con una red inteligente distribuida en cada manzana de edificios??, verdad que no?, pues aplicate la idea, ahorraras en costes, quebraderos de cabeza, cambios de firmwares, up grades, tapar bugs etc, etc,etc



Ni upgrades, ni bugs, ni red distribuida inteligente, que no das una. Estudia un poco las diferentes tecnologías y la problemática de conectar distintos usuarios cada uno haciendo lo que le sale de las pelotas.



> esa solucion es como comprar pentiums 4 com 1 tera de disco duro 64bits de procesador, 4mbps de memoria..ah si, y una caja hiperpijadelamuerte con refrigeracion liquida para ... escribir a maquina, chatear, usar el mns y el facebook, ah, si.. y bjarse pelis
> estamos atontados con comprar maquinones para no sacar provecho, o para hacer lo mismo que haciamos antes con menos hardware solo porque hay un tio listo que cada año nos pone un nuevo os con mas chorradas que no necesitamos pero qeu requieren mas recurosos
> lo de mikrotik en estas instalaciones va contra natura.. y contra el negocio
> 
> saludetes



No. Estás muy equivocado. Una cosa es enrutar nada más y otra balancear las cargas. Una cosa son 5 MBs sin balancear y otra 50MBs balanceados. Para lo segundo te hace falta abrir cada paquete IP, marcarlo y aplicarle reglas y eso consume equipo. El resultado final puede ser que vaya como la seda todo o que sea un atasco constante a las horas punta si lo dejas todo en manos de equipos sin posibilidades de tunning. 

Tú mismo.


----------



## plakaplaka (19 Mar 2010)

trafec dijo:


> Las comunidades si tiene NIF (o pueden tenerlo). También pueden darse de alta del IAE.
> 
> La propuesta de perroflauta me parece muy interesante. Y le auguro un gran futuro
> 
> ...



El siguiente paso bien puede ser darse de baja del servicio eléctrico, y tirar todos de la conexión de la comunidad. Con unos contadores individuales ya se reparte después el consumo per capita.
Y después, baja de abastecimiento de aguas y alcantarillado, tirando todos de la conexión comunitaria; ahí ya ni hacen falta contadores, que el metro cúbico cuesta cuatro duros. Además, en muchos ayuntamientos en esa factura va unida la recogida de basuras, con lo que pidiendo un contenedor bien gordo para la comunidad (se puede argumentar que se limpia la escalera dos veces al día, y que no se sabe de dónde sale tanta mugre), otro gasto superfluo que eliminamos.
La TV de pago, sea cable o satélite, por descontado que ha de repartirse para todo el mundo, desde la cuenta de la comunidad. 
Como paso final, cabría estudiar la posibilidad de convertir (desde el punto de vista administrativo) el bloque entero en una única vivienda, para pagar menos IBI. 


S2 :Baile:


----------



## Hank Scorpio (19 Mar 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> ¡Qué va a ser pesao, hombre! Los configuras y no los vuelves a tocar si no surgen problemas, problemas que ni de coña solucionarías con routers convencionales y sí que puedes solucionarlos con algo en condiciones.
> 
> Con bonding tu conexión de internet la puedes fundir con otras y con Radius consigues que aparte de la clave tengan que poner usuario y contraseña y luego limitas esa conexión con trafic shaping. Que compartan su conexión si quieren, sin conseguir más ancho de banda. Consigues que no haya listillos ocupando ancho de banda por la cara.
> El firewaling avanzado lo necesitaras para tus vecinos no te vean los archivos compartidos y las afotos de las vacaciones o las pelis de tu equipo multimedia, por ejemplo.



Te ha comentado exactamente eso que un Radius para todo el edificio, no tanta historia de routers, si hubieras comenzado con 1 router y cómo son conectados hubiera sido diferente.



indenaiks dijo:


> Ni upgrades, ni bugs, ni red distribuida inteligente, que no das una. Estudia un poco las diferentes tecnologías y la problemática de conectar distintos usuarios cada uno haciendo lo que le sale de las pelotas.



Te pone precisamente que toda el control se coloca en los equipos cabecera, usar esos APs no es necesario, ya que en su solución aportada incluye los equipos que realicen esa función, aunque pueden ser sustituidos por un server que realice varias tareas determinadas.

Y te pone que el coste debe estar en los equipos centrales, tu solución traslada el coste a APs lo cual NO se hace. Siempre se usan equipos finales muy económicos y fácilmente sustituibles. 

Si planteas la solución de las antenas OK u otra similar, aunque no sería necesario utilizando APs relativamente económicos que muchos incluso puedes modificarlos un poco para evitar ciertas actuaciones. Trasladando el coste a los equipos plateados por TIPOA.



indenaiks dijo:


> No. Estás muy equivocado. Una cosa es enrutar nada más y otra balancear las cargas. Una cosa son 5 MBs sin balancear y otra 50MBs balanceados. Para lo segundo te hace falta abrir cada paquete IP, marcarlo y aplicarle reglas y eso consume equipo. El resultado final puede ser que vaya como la seda todo o que sea un atasco constante a las horas punta si lo dejas todo en manos de equipos sin posibilidades de tunning.
> 
> Tú mismo.



El balanceador te lo ha puesto justo a la entrada, y te repito lo ha trasladado a equipo final si no quieres verlo vale.


----------



## legion47 (19 Mar 2010)

plakaplaka dijo:


> El siguiente paso bien puede ser darse de baja del servicio eléctrico, y tirar todos de la conexión de la comunidad. Con unos contadores individuales ya se reparte después el consumo per capita.
> Y después, baja de abastecimiento de aguas y alcantarillado, tirando todos de la conexión comunitaria; ahí ya ni hacen falta contadores, que el metro cúbico cuesta cuatro duros. Además, en muchos ayuntamientos en esa factura va unida la recogida de basuras, con lo que pidiendo un contenedor bien gordo para la comunidad (se puede argumentar que se limpia la escalera dos veces al día, y que no se sabe de dónde sale tanta mugre), otro gasto superfluo que eliminamos.
> La TV de pago, sea cable o satélite, por descontado que ha de repartirse para todo el mundo, desde la cuenta de la comunidad.
> Como paso final, cabría estudiar la posibilidad de convertir (desde el punto de vista administrativo) el bloque entero en una única vivienda, para pagar menos IBI.
> ...



Salvo por el tema electrico (Las compañías electricas seguramente pondrían mil y una pegas para su autorización, y veo algunos problemas en los casos de impago y cambio de titularidad). En el resto de las ideas, yo tengo comunidades que ya las hacen efectivas. El agua caliente comunitaria es lo mismo (un totalizador y luego contadores indiviuales de calefacción). TVs comunitarias, siempre han habido...

Lo del IBI ya se da en algunas comunidades que no hicieron la división horizontal de cada uno de sus elementos (en mi caso, garajes y/o trasteros) y no se gana absolutamente nada.


----------



## ReoxHarpell (19 Mar 2010)

En España ese tipo de instalación es ilegal similar a la mítica instalación de comunitaria de televisión por cable con un solo abonado.


----------



## Vercingetorix (19 Mar 2010)

ReoxHarpell dijo:


> En España ese tipo de instalación es ilegal similar a la mítica instalación de comunitaria de televisión por cable con un solo abonado.



Efectivamente

¡Ay, que tiempos!. Aun recuerdo cuando todos los vecinos veiamos la porno dlel plus a cuenta de una sola conexion en todo el edificio.

Si haces eso hoy, te crujen


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Te ha comentado exactamente eso que un Radius para todo el edificio, no tanta historia de routers, si hubieras comenzado con 1 router y cómo son conectados hubiera sido diferente.



Vaya, es culpa mía por saber múltiples maneras de hacer una cosa. 
Yo conozco cinco:
1 - Cableando con cable UTP, con switch anidados, uno por planta. Problema: mucho cable y hay que llevarlo a cada casa.

2 - La vuestra con equipos AP unidos a otros por cable UTP (supongo), y uno en cada planta. Potencia de emisión: unos 25-35 mw para equipos de unos 40-50€. Necesitas un equipo adicional aguas arriba, después del módem, que te permita firewallear y balancear.

3 - La que he planteado. Un solo equipo de potencia de 400mW y distribución de antenas (no necesariamente una por planta) con gran capacidad de proceso y niveles facilones de programación o de complejidad mayor si surgen problemas. 

4 - Cable radiante. A unos 8-9€/m son 40-50€ por planta para la larga antena radiante vertical de 400mw de emisión. Mismo equipo que antes con adaptación de conector.

5 - Usando el patio central. Un equipo de exterior (un Lobo 912N, por ejemplo) con 2 ó 3 antenas y, en cada casa, en alguna ventana, equipos baratos configurados como station que actúen como clientes y pasen de wifi a cable (conector Ethernet). Que cada uno se compre su propio equipo AP inalámbrico dentro de su hogar conectado a esa toma Ethernet y que configure una red local propia.

Vosotros os cerrais en una sola forma de hacer las cosas porque no habeis tocado más que una sola. 

Respecto al radius, consiste en que le das la clave WAP común a todos y después una cuenta con login y password a cada casa. Es necesario para marcar después los paquetes y asignar ancho de banda a cada cuenta y no a cada equipo conectado. El que se pase de listo y conecte a algún cercano al que le llegue señal, se estará restando ancho de banda. 
El radius también sirve para que los archivos y equipos no se vean de una casa a otra, ya que tras el marcado se añadiría un chain con policy deny para todo el tráfico de cuenta a cuenta (de casa a casa). Así consigues privacidad.



> Te pone precisamente que toda el control se coloca en los equipos cabecera, usar esos APs no es necesario, ya que en su solución aportada incluye los equipos que realicen esa función, aunque pueden ser sustituidos por un server que realice varias tareas determinadas.



Incluye equipos adicionales que yo ya tengo con mi solución. Incluso nombra un hotspot. Fíjate lo fácil que yo añado un hotspot: En vez de pedir un equipo con una radio, por algo más lo pido dual y configuro una de las radios en modo AP y la otra en Station o WDS para que me haga de hotspot. Y la unión del hotspot y el AP es dentro del propio cacharro, con un bridge. Mucho más barato, ¿ves?.

Que te eche las cuentas de lo que se gasta al final, verás que risa.



> Y te pone que el coste debe estar en los equipos centrales, tu solución traslada el coste a APs lo cual NO se hace. Siempre se usan equipos finales muy económicos y fácilmente sustituibles.



Yo traslado el coste a un solo AP, de altas prestaciones y vale lo que cuesta y no es exagerado. 

Volviendo al ejemplo del piso de 6 plantas + planta baja, me estás diciendo que 7 equipos de 50€ a los que le tienes que poner alimentación (enchufe o caja eléctrica) y que suman 7x35mw es mejor solución que otra centralizada de 400mw.

Y dices que no se hace. No se hace en tu entorno, supongo, porque no se conoce. Veo cada chapuza que flipas. Hala, un equipo tras de otro y cada función, un cacharro. 



> Si planteas la solución de las antenas OK u otra similar, aunque no sería necesario utilizando APs relativamente económicos que muchos incluso puedes modificarlos un poco para evitar ciertas actuaciones. Trasladando el coste a los equipos plateados por TIPOA.



El señor TIPOA ha sido pillado vilmente en una mentira (lo de Lobometrics/34Telecom). Yo no me fiaría mucho de lo que diga. Lo barato puede ser caro. A una comunidad que va a pasar a ahorrarse unos 60€/mes por cabeza no creo que le preocupe tanto que pueda costar algo más si tiene al final un servicio mejor, y eso de más caro, está por ver.



> El balanceador te lo ha puesto justo a la entrada, y te repito lo ha trasladado a equipo final si no quieres verlo vale.



El balanceador este es un vulgar router con software de firewall. En esta configuración vuestra no puedes marcar paquetes desde el AP hacia este dispositivo (no con un equipo barato) y, por tanto, no puedes discriminar tráfico de una vivienda a otra de la misma planta. Eso te va a dar muchos problemas a la hora de repartir tráfico, ya que sólo podrás hacer traffic shaping con cada AP, con los flags ToS, puertos (servicios) y poco más. La capacidad de balanceo está muy limitada. 

Imagina al del 5ºB puteando a sus tres vecinos de planta porque está con el emule a la vez que viendo una peli. Venga, tio listo, asegúrale ancho de banda a sus tres vecinos de planta, sin radius, con APs baratuchos, sin discriminar número de equipos totales (filtro de MAC o IP fijas que te complicarían la gestión). Me lo explicas. 

Esta manera de “diseñar”, consistente en partir de lo más barato e ir encontrándote con los problemas después, no es mi estilo. Si es el tuyo, tú mismo, pero no me intentes estandarizar en la mediocridad y menos haciendo dúo con el mentiroso.


----------



## Antonio® (20 Mar 2010)

Ya lo han dicho antes pero el caso es que esta prohibido, y vamos es bastante vergonzoso. Si se pudiera yo montaria un sistema parecido en mi comunidad y puestos a soñar.... montaria un servidor con un disco duro Comunitario en el que se pudiesen grabar series y peliculas.... de esa manera se reduce mucho el uso de las descargas directas.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (20 Mar 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> Vaya, es culpa mía por saber múltiples maneras de hacer una cosa.
> Yo conozco cinco:
> 1 - Cableando con cable UTP, con switch anidados, uno por planta. Problema: mucho cable y hay que llevarlo a cada casa.
> 
> ...



2 y 4 sí es normal usar, aunque la 4 con otros equipos.
La 5 también, quizá un poco chapuza pero si la había tenido en cuenta.

Es importante saber explicar las soluciones



indenaiks dijo:


> Respecto al radius, consiste en que le das la clave WAP común a todos y después una cuenta con login y password a cada casa. Es necesario para marcar después los paquetes y asignar ancho de banda a cada cuenta y no a cada equipo conectado. El que se pase de listo y conecte a algún cercano al que le llegue señal, se estará restando ancho de banda.
> El radius también sirve para que los archivos y equipos no se vean de una casa a otra, ya que tras el marcado se añadiría un chain con policy deny para todo el tráfico de cuenta a cuenta (de casa a casa). Así consigues privacidad.



Que sí, que no hace falta la explicación sólo que inicialmente se pensaba en más de 1, según lo explicabas.



indenaiks dijo:


> Incluye equipos adicionales que yo ya tengo con mi solución. Incluso nombra un hotspot. Fíjate lo fácil que yo añado un hotspot: En vez de pedir un equipo con una radio, por algo más lo pido dual y configuro una de las radios en modo AP y la otra en Station o WDS para que me haga de hotspot. Y la unión del hotspot y el AP es dentro del propio cacharro, con un bridge. Mucho más barato, ¿ves?.
> 
> Que te eche las cuentas de lo que se gasta al final, verás que risa.



Cualquier AP medio decente que ya acepte Openwrt, tomato o similar te lo va a hacer.



indenaiks dijo:


> Yo traslado el coste a un solo AP, de altas prestaciones y vale lo que cuesta y no es exagerado.
> 
> Volviendo al ejemplo del piso de 6 plantas + planta baja, me estás diciendo que 7 equipos de 50€ a los que le tienes que poner alimentación (enchufe o caja eléctrica) y que suman 7x35mw es mejor solución que otra centralizada de 400mw.
> 
> Y dices que no se hace. No se hace en tu entorno, supongo, porque no se conoce. Veo cada chapuza que flipas. Hala, un equipo tras de otro y cada función, un cacharro.



POE en la mayoría de ocasiones, quizá corto en algún sitio por longitud. Normalmente no ya que suele dividirse la infraestructura de los servicios ofrecidos.



indenaiks dijo:


> El señor TIPOA ha sido pillado vilmente en una mentira (lo de Lobometrics/34Telecom). Yo no me fiaría mucho de lo que diga. Lo barato puede ser caro. A una comunidad que va a pasar a ahorrarse unos 60€/mes por cabeza no creo que le preocupe tanto que pueda costar algo más si tiene al final un servicio mejor, y eso de más caro, está por ver.



Uff, de la marca de acuerdo, pero lo otro, ya verás cómo buscan lo más barato y rancio. Yo vi desechar la opción de cámaras IP con un servidor para poner cámaras coaxiales en Grabador. Por temas de pasta, todas las funciones posibles de la otra forma desechadas.



indenaiks dijo:


> El balanceador este es un vulgar router con software de firewall. En esta configuración vuestra no puedes marcar paquetes desde el AP hacia este dispositivo (no con un equipo barato) y, por tanto, no puedes discriminar tráfico de una vivienda a otra de la misma planta. Eso te va a dar muchos problemas a la hora de repartir tráfico, ya que sólo podrás hacer traffic shaping con cada AP, con los flags ToS, puertos (servicios) y poco más. La capacidad de balanceo está muy limitada.
> 
> Imagina al del 5ºB puteando a sus tres vecinos de planta porque está con el emule a la vez que viendo una peli. Venga, tio listo, asegúrale ancho de banda a sus tres vecinos de planta, sin radius, con APs baratuchos, sin discriminar número de equipos totales (filtro de MAC o IP fijas que te complicarían la gestión). Me lo explicas.
> 
> Esta manera de “diseñar”, consistente en partir de lo más barato e ir encontrándote con los problemas después, no es mi estilo. Si es el tuyo, tú mismo, pero no me intentes estandarizar en la mediocridad y menos haciendo dúo con el mentiroso.



Cómo te he dicho antes Radius cómo función te lo soportan equipos baratos de 50€, muchos de ellos con firm diferente te amplían aún más el abanico de soluciones, un simple portal captivo. El servidor fuera del AP.

Te buscarán lo más barato en la mayoría de las ocasiones en particulares. Recordando la frase de: tenemos las medios, la tecnología pero no queremos dejarnos mucha pasta.
Si tienes la suerte de que no ten pongan pegas en ese aspecto enhorabuena.


----------



## trafec (20 Mar 2010)

ReoxHarpell dijo:


> En España ese tipo de instalación es ilegal similar a la mítica instalación de comunitaria de televisión por cable con un solo abonado.



Pues se busca la fórmula legal para evitar las sanciones o cortes de suministro. Seguro que la hay y algunos ejemplos se han puesto (calefacciones comunitarias etc.)

La ley de propiedad horizontal es del 1958, ya va siendo hora de actualizarse.


----------



## plakaplaka (20 Mar 2010)

trafec dijo:


> Pues se busca la fórmula legal para evitar las sanciones o cortes de suministro. Seguro que la hay y algunos ejemplos se han puesto (calefacciones comunitarias etc.)
> 
> La ley de propiedad horizontal es del 1958, ya va siendo hora de actualizarse.



No la hay. Los proveedores no estan, logicamente, por la labor. La lph poco pinta ahi.
S2


----------



## trafec (21 Mar 2010)

plakaplaka dijo:


> No la hay. Los proveedores no estan, logicamente, por la labor. La lph poco pinta ahi.
> S2



No estoy de acuerdo plakaplaka: la LPH pinta mucho. La individualización de la propiedad en vertical (que no propiedad vertical) y la distribución por coeficientes es básica para que se den los abusos actuales. El sistema de reforma de coeficientes es como el de la Constitución: blindado. Los espacio comunes son una entelequia (me refiero al clásico bloque urbano), mientras los gastos comunes se individualizan.

¿Por qué no una nueva organización colectiva con entidad jurídica?

¿Cuantos gilipollas estamos pagando una línea fija para tener acceso a ADSL sin usar el teléfono convencional para nada? ¿Dónde estan las antenas de ONO sinó en los exiguos espacios comunes, y todos pagando cuota individual?


----------



## perroflauta (22 Mar 2010)

Enterao dijo:


> calopez deberia añadir un icono de subnormal perroflautA A ALGUNOS HILOS
> 
> para no hacernos perder el tiempo...



Sin duda la aportación más inteligente al hilo con diferencia (en la línea del resto de sus aportaciones). Discúlpeme por mi discapacidad intelectual señor Listo, digo Enterao, y sea indulgente conmigo. 

Le prometo que, a partir de ahora, antes de publicar un post se lo enviaré a usted , con el fin de que su Eminencia le estampe el sello que considere oportuno.

Un admirador


----------



## kyle (22 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> 2 y 4 sí es normal usar, aunque la 4 con otros equipos.
> La 5 también, quizá un poco chapuza pero si la había tenido en cuenta.
> 
> Es importante saber explicar las soluciones
> ...



Power Line Communications (PLC) y dejaros de Wifi. Coste de unos 30-40€ por vivienda (seguramente menos)


----------



## Hank Scorpio (24 Mar 2010)

kyle dijo:


> Power Line Communications (PLC) y dejaros de Wifi. Coste de unos 30-40€ por vivienda (seguramente menos)



Me da que no sabes cómo es una instalación residencial de electricidad, ten en cuenta que tendrás que bajar hasta linea repartidora y volver a subir, y eso con todas volviendo a pasar por contador y fusibles de seguridad y el cuadro individual de protección.

Las instalaciones son individualizadas salvo el tramo de linea repartidora en la acometida.

Sí consigues saltar todo eso y comunicar 24 o más vecinos de forma aceptable avisa que tendrás premio.


----------



## Metodo Residual (24 Mar 2010)

En este país no abunda el buen sentido vecinal... Segun mi punto de vista, el precio debería ser muy competitivo, el ancho de banda excelso y realmente ancho para evitar que la actitud "para-que-lo-ocupe-otro-ya-lo-ocupo-yo" quite brille al proyecto.

Pero la idea... buena es, sí señor!


----------



## Silent Weapon (24 Mar 2010)

jajajajaja........ muy bueno.

me dedico al mundo del ascensor. La idea es muy buena, pero no se si los de timofónica/operador estarán muy contentos del asunto. Yo personalmente, mientras no os pillen lo haría, siempre y cuando esto no interfiera en el normal funcionamiento del uso de dicha línea: Llamada emergencia.


----------



## Alaurico (24 Mar 2010)

Me parece bien la idea de ser emprendedor, es muy bueno tener inquietudes.

Pero veo que te basas en ideas de perroflautas alemanes, y lo de compartir como buenos hermanos no casa con la idea de maximizar el beneficio.

En cuanto a utilizar la línea del ascensor, no sé cómo estará la legislación en la comunidad autónoma o nación en la que que quieras operar, pero en Andalucía, pionera en legislación sobre seguridad y ascensores, el acceso a las instalaciones del ascensor sólo se permite a la empresa legálmente autorizada para realizar el mantenimiento periódico del mismo.

Osea, que en el supuesto caso de que dicha empresa os diera autorización para colocar equipos en zonas de la instalación del ascensor, os va a cobrar lo que les salga por cada tornillo que tengais que apretar, aparte de la pedazo de dieta a pagar al que vaya a abriros la puerta.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Me da que no sabes cómo es una instalación residencial de electricidad, ten en cuenta que tendrás que bajar hasta linea repartidora y volver a subir, y eso con todas volviendo a pasar por contador y fusibles de seguridad y el cuadro individual de protección.
> 
> Las instalaciones son individualizadas salvo el tramo de linea repartidora en la acometida.
> 
> Sí consigues saltar todo eso y comunicar 24 o más vecinos de forma aceptable avisa que tendrás premio.



En donde se unen galvánicamente todos los circuitos de la bajante es en el embarrado repartidor que hay detrás del interruptor de corte en carga, y no en la acometida, que está aguas arriba de este interruptor. Y solo se unen allí galvanicamente los que está en la misma fase o los neutros de todas las fases.

No debes conectar un sistema PLC a la instalación eléctrica existente. La portadora contamina e interfiere la banda de 4-30MHz (radio CB, emergencias, etc..) y puede afectar a cualquier dispositivo electrónico conectado a la red, que vete tú a saber si aguanta esa condición subestandard de alimentación. En otros paises está prohibido o muy controlado. 

Además, es estúpido intentar tener en cada enchufe la posibilidad de tener internet, cuando en la práctica lo vas a tener en uno.

Las instalaciones de edificio son trifásicas. Tendrías que inyectar tres veces, una por fase. Ese es otro problema.

Yo la veo buena solución, pero de esta única manera:
- Nuevo circuito, sólo para PLC y alimentación de la cacharrería PLC.
- Filtro HF donde se conecte ese circuito a la red eléctrica.
- Llevamos un par de cables a cada casa con fusible para cada vecino por si algún listo intenta ponerse una estufa a cuenta de la comunidad de vecinos.
- Los conductores, que estén claramente diferenciados en colores.
- Se lleva por dentro de la casa a alguna habitación o al comedor y se sustituye algún enchufe por una salida de hilo o se pone una caja de superficie con salida de hilo (así evitas errores de que alguien enchufe algo allí). De la salida de hilo, al bridge PLC-Ethernet. 

Sería barato, sencillo y no tendríamos otras desventajas que traen estas instalaciones cuando se conectan a la distribución eléctrica.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Mar 2010)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> jajajajaja........ muy bueno.
> 
> me dedico al mundo del ascensor. La idea es muy buena, pero no se si los de timofónica/operador estarán muy contentos del asunto. Yo personalmente, mientras no os pillen lo haría, siempre y cuando esto no interfiera en el normal funcionamiento del uso de dicha línea: Llamada emergencia.



Pues interfiere sí se hace con PLC a las bravas. Vaya si interfiere, dando de lleno en la señal. Se puede poner un filtro, pero mejor no tocar nada y evitar contaminar las líneas de distribución eléctrica.

Timofónica no lo permitirá, por supuesto. Todo piratilla y hasta que dure.


----------



## The Cool Spot (24 Mar 2010)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Tendrías que mirar que compañía te lo permitiría.
> 
> Esta terminantemente prohibido revender una conexión, todos los contratos particulares lo especifican.
> 
> Sí a pesar de ello sigues adelante problemas técnicos no tendrás.



No se trata de revender, puesto que es de todos los vecinos  ahi esta la "trampa", que no es trampa.

Compañero perroflauta: Como te han dicho, eso hay que montarlo bien montado, con una solucion que distribuya el ancho de banda disponible equitativamente entre todos los clientes conectados, sino puede ser un desastre, desde por hijoputez hasta por desconocimiento de los clientes.

Otra cosa, espero que no seais muchos vecinos y que no esteis muy lejos de la centralita telefonica. Sino con las fantasticas lineas y conexiones que nos ofertan en españa, el ancho de banda despues de repartir puede dar un poco risa, sobre todo en subida. En adsl seria una opcion jazztel, con su oferta de 20 megas y anexo M, que da subidas de hasta 2,5 Mb. Otra solucion seria, si podeis optar a ello, no usar un adsl, sino ir a cable, o a alguna otra solucion profesional, tipo lmds, o alguna solucion por fibra optica de telefonica.

PD: Eso no es ser emprendedor, sino ser avispado, que es diferente. Aunque teniendo en cuenta que en hispanistan se le llama emprendedor a cualquiera, pues igual hasta esta bien aplicado el calificativo.


----------



## pepejoaki (24 Mar 2010)

Os cuento la experiencia en el bloque del que yo era presidente:
Cuando se reformó el ascensor nos dijeron que había que poner línea telefónica fija en el mismo.
Entonces tres vecinos que no tenían fijo dijeron que se podía pedir la línea con ADSL, que ellos pagaban la parte correspondiente y metíamos un modem en el cuarto del ascensor y un cable (nada de wifis) a cada casa desde el mismo.
*Al llamar a Telefónica para pedir la línea dúo ADSL+llamadas nos dijeron que NO podían dar ADSL a clientes cuyo NIF empezara por H (el de las comunidades), solo para empresas y para particulares.* El alta de la línea de voz costaba 200 euros.
Entonces en ese momento empezaron los anuncios de alta de línea gratis. Llamamos y nos dijeron que la oferta es solo para particulares que no tengan ya una linea y no para comunidades. Entonces pusimos el teléfono del ascensor a nombre de una vecina que no tenía fijo, dijimos que era para el bajo pero cuando llegó el instalador le dijimos que pusiera la línea en el cuarto del ascensor. Se puso sin ADSL.
Al cabo de tres meses vinieron de la Comunidad de Madrid a inspeccionar el ascensor y vieron que estaba perfecto nuevo y con su línea de teléfono. La inspección fue favorable. Pero cuando se fueron a su oficina nos mandaron otra carta dando la inspección por negativa, al no constar la titularidad de la Comunidad de la línea exclusiva de emergencias de teléfono del ascensor, estando domiciliada ésta en un piso y siendo presuntamente "de uso compartido", amenazando con multa gorda.
Así que hubo que cambiar la titularidad de la línea a la Comunidad de Vecinos por cojones (aunque ese cambio no cuesta nada), y mandarles el cerificado de que lo habíamos hecho así a la Comunidad de Madrid. Y con ello se acabó la posibilidad de ponerle ADSL en un futuro.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (24 Mar 2010)

Freedav dijo:


> Pues la idea de los anarquistas alemanes no es nada mala. Si consigues introducir la idea en este pais, puede que tengas exito.
> 
> Aunque no tengo ni idea de la regulación a nivel de telecomunicaciones y ascensores del tema, ni aquí ni en Alemania.
> 
> Salud y suerte con el proyecto.



Timofónica nunca consentirá nada parecido. Y la CMT (el mamporrero legal-estatal del oligopolio de las telcos apañolas) ha arruinado iniciativas como el wi-fi público imagínate contra quien iban a ir las operadoras cuando viesen que algunos bloques de vecinos daban de baja todas las líneas de ADSLs menos una...
Esa es otra de las diferencias con Alemania, mientras que aquí exista Timofónica y sirva para regalar retiros dorados a ex-políticos (véase Zaplana) mientras se sale de rositas con judiadas como el tema Sitel o se le consiente que externalice sus servicios de atención al cliente al tercer mundo, este p*to país nunca progresará en temas de telecomunicaciones, internet, acceso asequible a banda ancha, etc, etc...


----------



## menos_16 (14 Sep 2010)

refloto el hilo

Vecinos que comparten wifi | CMT Blog


----------



## dlombardia (14 Sep 2010)

¿¿¿Que la CMT tiene un blog??? 

Y parece que en principio no hay problema... hasta que no se generalice el tema y venga la operadora de turno a protestar...


----------



## Dourai (14 Sep 2010)

No tiene por qué haber problema. La comunidad contrata internet y luego los vecinos tiran el cable. El recibo lo paga la comunidad y la comunidad entre todos. Como la luz de la escalera...


----------



## carlosjpc (26 Sep 2010)

ahora menos problema todavía, lastima que te hayas ido a una aldea remota, espero que por lo menos le des un puesto de comercial a la cuña.
La Comisión del Mercado de las Telecomunicaciones permite contratar los servicios de internet de forma comunitaria y repartirla entre varios domicilios.

Las comunidades de vecinos pueden compartir wifi


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (26 Sep 2010)

¿Supongo que se podrá hackear no? Me muero por saber si mi vecina de abajo ve porno negro-gangbang o le da mas al SCAT.


----------



## Minicachalote (26 Sep 2010)

Como ya han dicho la cmt deja poner internet comunitaria. La pega esta en el router indenaiks. La potencia wifi maxima domestica es de 100mW si la pones de 400 vienen los geos con una vara de medir lomos. Con los beneficios de la timo no se juega.


----------

